# Kelly Gale walking the runway at the 2014 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show in London, 02.12.2014 (x4)



## Toolman (4 Dez. 2014)

​


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (4 Dez. 2014)

:thx: für die scharfe Kelly! 
Tobi


----------



## koftus89 (9 Dez. 2014)

wunderschön. danke.


----------



## Peyonce (7 Jan. 2015)

Vielen Dank :thx:


----------



## maltonade (11 Jan. 2015)

:thx::thumbup:


----------



## cloudbox (13 Jan. 2019)

Thanks for the pics!


----------

